# Chickens, Ducks, Pigeons & Cats



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Some new pics from today. Enjoy!

http://www.rims.net/2011Jan16/

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The chickens look very happy in their nice home.

The ducks are just adorable, and the pigeons are gorgeous, as always. Love the story about "stud" muffin. LOL Sure seems to be a lot of homeless kings lately.

Your kitty is just adorable too!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, what a lovely place for ducks and chickens. They must feel they are in heaven.
Great pics, Terry. And your cats are adorable.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice pics. Looks like a great place for them. Very pretty and lots of room. Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking, ladies. Yes, the place where the chickens and ducks went is truly lovely and the caretaker is a great one! I'm going to start trying to entice her to build a pigeon enclosure .. no free flying where she is .. way too many hawks.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh yeah, a pigeon coop would be perfect. Hope you can convince the owner of that wonderful place to build a pigeon coop.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would be a wonderful idea.


----------



## Lu_Funk (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the pic of the dunks and chickens together


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Great pics for sure and that one pigeon looks to either be a crested saxon monk or priest if I remember correctly . this one


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the replies, everyone, and to PigeonVilla for the breed ID suggestions. I think PigeonVilla may well be correct in one of the two suggested breeds. I posted a pic of the bird to the LAPC folks just now and will let you know what they have to say. The bird IS banded .. sort of .. a white tie wrap and a yellow tie wrap .. not too helpful!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

PigeonVilla is right! One of the LAPC experts has confirmed PigeonVilla's ID of the red and white crested and muffed pigeon as a Saxon Monk.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos! Tink looks so  content. I noticed that Muffin has a dark eye and you mentioned her coloring. Wonder if there could be some Damascene in there - 
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Damascene/BRKDamas.html ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The red and white one is a Saxon Monk mix, as they do not have crests. Saxon Priests are double crested 

Muffin looks like an Ice Pigeon or mix of one. I can't tell if that is ice and stencil, or just an andalusian. It could also be reduced. In those cases, it could be just about any breed.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice pix. I'm beginning to like chickens just by your pix of them. The cat looks content with the yellow blanket. Nothing like seeing a cat happy and content.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The red and white one is a Saxon Monk mix, as they do not have crests. Saxon Priests are double crested
> 
> Muffin looks like an Ice Pigeon or mix of one. I can't tell if that is ice and stencil, or just an andalusian. It could also be reduced. In those cases, it could be just about any breed.


Thanks, Becky. I think you are quite right on both birds. I will keep trying to get an accurate photo of Muffin as she really is a stunning bird. Muffin trapped into Ellen Walley's racing pigeon loft a few years ago .. is not banded .. and was brought to me because of her very unusual coloration/markings as opposed to being released as a feral which Ellen didn't feel she was.

Terry


Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Latest Pics Of Gabby ..*

I had a request for more pics of the Gabby Kitten .. here she is a few days ago playing with Tink. Gabby is soon going to be 4 months old: Gabby Kitten At Almost 4 Months Old

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Great photos! Tink looks so  content. I noticed that Muffin has a dark eye and you mentioned her coloring. Wonder if there could be some Damascene in there -
> http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Damascene/BRKDamas.html ?


Don't know, Terri. I think Becky probably has this one figured right. I hope to attend a San Diego Metro Club meeting soon and would bring Muffin and a few others to get the real "skinny" from the experts on what they are or aren't.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> Nice pix. I'm beginning to like chickens just by your pix of them. The cat looks content with the yellow blanket. Nothing like seeing a cat happy and content.


Chickens are pretty incredible beings. I like them a lot! Now that Saffron and Chicken have found a wonderful home, I am down to only my seriously old rooster, Sultan:










Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Your Sultan roo is beautiful! Reminds me of my white Polish roo, Ringo. Unfortunately he was one of the dog victims 
We have a few chickens, mostly mixes.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the cute update pics of Gabby. What a sweetie! Tink looks so regal. Who would guess her rough start in life!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look, ladies. Becky, I'll pass your compliments on to Sultan. 

Terry


----------



## Rondo769 (May 18, 2010)

I like the muscovy ducks,they are ugly little critters but you can't beat there personality.I was given some muscovy eggs 6 years ago and used pigeons to incubate the eggs,had 4 hatch and they followed me everywhere,even fully grown they would not stray to far from me,i would ride my moped around town and they would fly right next to me,i was the talk of the town.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rondo769 said:


> I like the muscovy ducks,they are ugly little critters but you can't beat there personality.I was given some muscovy eggs 6 years ago and used pigeons to incubate the eggs,had 4 hatch and they followed me everywhere,even fully grown they would not stray to far from me,i would ride my moped around town and they would fly right next to me,i was the talk of the town.


Muscovies are my favorite type of duck. Though I love them all, the Muscovies just steal my heart away.

Terry


----------

